# Cancel Wyndham Timeshare



## Chaos (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi,

as many other users here I fell into the Wyndham Sales Presentation trap and ended up buying a timeshare for 84.000 points without really knowing what I was doing. I knew I was interested on buying timeshare and in fact I'm still am, what is beyond my underestanding is how the heck did they convince me to sign on the spot... specially given the fact I'm Spanish and living in UK (and while on Holidays over the US) so I should have been more careful.

Luckily enough, even as I signed, I was very aware of a clause stating my right to cancel within 7 days. I wanted to check with you and ask your opinion to whether I followed the steps correctly or not.

We (my girlfriend and I) signed on 11-29-2015. After signing we researched online and discovered the mistake and decided to cancel.

The text on our "main" contract says:

*You, the buyer, may cancel this purchase at any time prior to midnight of the seventh (7th) day from the date you sign this agreement, if you desire to cancel, you are required to notify the seller, attention account controls and administration in writing, AT P.O. BOX 94443, Las Vegas, Nevada 89193, such notice shall be given by certified, return receipt mai or by any other bona fide means of delivery that provides you with a receipt. Such notice shall be effective upon being postmarked by the United States Postal Service or upon deposit of the notice with any bona fide means of delivery that provides you with a receipt, if you cancel in accordance with these terms, you will receive a full refund.*

On 2-12-2015 we send by priority mail with signature required (and obviously kept the receipt) the following letter (which has already arived according to USPS tracking on the 3-12-2015 at 3 p.m.m):



> To the attention of: Account Controls and Administration.
> 
> Dear sir or Madam,
> 
> ...



Included in envelope is that letter and a copy of the first page of the contract.

I think I have followed all the steps and I plan to send them the letter via fax just to have it twice. In any case I wanted to ask a couple of questions. As I signed in pennsylvania I have an additional signed paged that says:



> The following language is added to your purchase contract:
> 
> You, the purchaser, may cancel this purchase at any time prior to midnight of the seventh (7th) day following the date of this transaction. If you desire to cancel you are required to notify the Seller, in writing. *Attention: Account Servicing Operations-Rescission Deparment and P.O. Box 94443, Las Vegas, Nevada 89193 or 10750 West Charleston Boulevard, Suite 130, Las Vegas, Nevada, 89135...*



The part in bold is slightly different. The attention part is different in this second part. I've followed the instructions on the contract itself (not the one deemed as Pennsylvania Addendum), it is a very small thing but I was wondering if it matters and if I should send another letter to that slightly different address just to be sure. If I do, does it have to be priority mail or anything certified would be enough? I'm not familiar with the US post system.

The other question is about the "gift" and the received materials. When we signed we received a "gift" in the form of an AMEX with 125$ plus a bunch of materials. The conditions for the cancelation does not specified we have to return any of those. We haven't touched the money on the AMEX just in case but IF I'm going to use it I'd rather do it before I go back to UK. Any advice?

Sorry about the loooong post and thanks in advance for all the help and, specially, for all the help that I've already found in this forum while researching for it. Once it is cancelled I will come back to definitively learn more about timeshare and to make an informed purchase.

Regards


----------



## ronparise (Dec 3, 2015)

Chaos said:


> Hi,
> 
> as many other users here I fell into the Wyndham Sales Presentation trap and ended up buying a timeshare for 84.000 points without really knowing what I was doing. I knew I was interested on buying timeshare and in fact I'm still am, what is beyond my underestanding is how the heck did they convince me to sign on the spot... specially given the fact I'm Spanish and living in UK (and while on Holidays over the US) so I should have been more careful.
> 
> ...



You will be fine sending to the one address


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 3, 2015)

You should be fine with what you've written. Send it Certified w/return receipt. This to show they received the letter. All that truly matters is the postmark, not when they receive it. The gift card is yours, but you should note in the letter that all promotional materials to be returned, then send that stuff by cheapest means.

Don't accept any calls from them, as they will sweeten the pot to change your mind.

Glad you found TUG in time. You will be too when you find how little that 84,000 points would get you.

Best wishes.

Jim


----------



## shorts (Dec 4, 2015)

I wouldn't even bother returning the materials they gave you. They are quite heavy and would really be a pain to ship back. I have rescinded a Wyndham purchase before, did not return the materials and was not charged for them nor was there any mention of them or any additional questions from Wyndham. And I was a current owner.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 4, 2015)

grats on rescinding in time, sounds like you just saved a good amount of money!


----------



## 55plus (Dec 4, 2015)

How does it feel to save thousands of dollars, or pounds if you are a Brit? I lived outside RAF Woodbridge in the '80s when I was in the US Air Force. What's the deal with warm beer anyway?


----------



## Chaos (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for your answers, those are really helpfull and definitively great to have found this site, it has saved me a lot of  money and, more to the point, getting into something I didn't fully understand. I was extremely taken aback (on retrospective) by the fact I did sign it, on the day, something I had NEVER done before. The agressiveness level of the sales people and sales pitch took me by surprise. Is it "standard" in the US to have such a level of agressiveness generally speaking on sales or is it something Wyndham specific?

Now I think I'll spend some time searching through the site to find out which timeshare is the want that I want (cause I do know I want one) and the best way to go about it. I'll probably follow that rule of 6 months on TUG before purchasing any...

And @morrisjim, I'm Spanish and I don't get the warm beer thing either... but they do seem to like it somehow... what can I say, to each its own I guess  I will continue to have it as cold as possible...


----------



## friedshrimp (Dec 8, 2015)

morrisjim said:


> How does it feel to save thousands of dollars, or pounds if you are a Brit? I lived outside *RAF Woodbridge *in the '80s when I was in the US Air Force. What's the deal with warm beer anyway?



Sorry for the slight hijack but I haven't seen this name in decades!!! I used to be stationed a couple of miles down the road at RAF Martlesham Heath from 81-83. I never got the warm beer thing either.


----------

